# Wrongest UFC poster ever



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What the fook is up with Mir?! He looks like George Hammilton doing cabaret on a cruse ship. And where's Hardys tattoo? Didnt realise it was offensive. Wassup with that? Even GSP looks wrong. Like they preferred the head from another picture and photoshopped it in. And why are Carwins shorts pulled up so high? Even the writing at the top is like..."what language is that?" when you first look at it.

Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Somebody at the UFC needs to sack somebody.

Cant wait for the event tho.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA good point! I cant imagine how sick of a Poster Toxic would make for the UFC.... 

They need to fire and rehire Toxic! Stupid amateurs!


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is shit, I dont make sigs or anything,

but the lighting is clearly wrong they all look pale and have stupid facial expressions, and whats going with Mir's greasy slick backed pimp hair.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

mickkelly12 said:


> That is shit, I dont make sigs or anything,
> 
> but the lighting is clearly wrong they all look pale and have stupid facial expressions, and whats going with Mir's greasy slick backed pimp hair.



He looks like he is from the Italian Mafia lol


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow this whole poster is just awkward, from GSP and Hardy's stances, to Frank Mir and Shane Carwins faces. Makes me want to punch Carwin in the face


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont know why they dont take a leaf out of Dream/Sengoku/Pride FC and make some good posters for a change




























Etc


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> He looks like he is from the Italian Mafia lol


Exactly... not only that but the closet homosexual whos the cousin of the boss so nobody can whack him even though they all know hes a poof. Thats what he looks like.

EDIT. Man... those pride posters rock mountains! The ufc has no style. O, and Pipe... your sig is very funny dude!


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

pipe said:


> I dont know why they dont take a leaf out of Dream/Sengoku/Pride FC and make some good posters for a change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol look at butterbean in the back


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Carwins shorts are always that high, even when he's fighting... I know, it annoys the shit out of me too.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Carwins shorts are always that high, even when he's fighting... I know, it annoys the shit out of me too.


I never really noticed it before... man, I cant get down with that. That right there, for me, is easily enough of a reason to hope Carwin never ever wins again ever.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Carwin looks like he just woke up and he needs to use the bathroom quickly 
They could have done a better job....way better.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The original, while also being shite, was much better... although the Hardy fist thing is a bit 1920's.

And looking at Hardys tattoo, I cant see why they would remove it? Looks like some eastern language? Maybe he got it on holiday in India or something? Maybe he got conned? Maybe he thought he was getting, "soar like eagle" but actually got, "foolish white boy"

?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

I looked at the thread title and thought. . . Jdun. Was it just me?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I never really noticed it before... man, I cant get down with that. That right there, for me, is easily enough of a reason to hope Carwin never ever wins again ever.


lmao owch dude, owch ... I'm aware I'll be outcasted for admitting I want him to take out Mir, but I do =)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol That vector design behind 'UFC' is from a brush set on deviant art. And I'm pretty sure the guy who made it doesn't want it used for commercial use.

Though I'd assume he'd make an exception


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

WTF? Why have they taken Hardy's tat? Wonder what he has to say about it?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The original, while also being shite, was much better... although the Hardy fist thing is a bit 1920's.
> 
> And looking at Hardys tattoo, I cant see why they would remove it? Looks like some eastern language? Maybe he got it on holiday in India or something? Maybe he got conned? Maybe he thought he was getting, "soar like eagle" but actually got, "foolish white boy"
> 
> ?


That is a sick ass Tat, and thank goodness its no Tramp stamp


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

His Tat is this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om_mani_padme_hum

Which means

"Jewel in the Lotus" 

so no idea how this could be offensive, odd. He's had it for ages too, so it's not like it's an old picture. They have difinately airbrushed it out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> His Tat is this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om_mani_padme_hum
> 
> ...


Maybe its not Hardys body? Maybe they photoshopped his head in? Wierd... and very rubbish.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Who are Shardy and Scarwin?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I kinda like the overall concept of the poster, but yeah, the execution leaves a bit to be desired. The theme is a step up over some of the lame boring UFC posters that have been used though, so I'll give them credit for at least branching out a bit.




TraMaI said:


> Carwins shorts are always that high, even when he's fighting... I know, it annoys the shit out of me too.


Maybe he took notes from Lennox Lewis -- used to annoy the heck out of me when Lennox would pull his trunks practically up to his nipples... I always figured he was reducing the real estate available for body shots from Evander... If Evander nailed him in his lower abs, it would appear to be a nut shot based on how high Lennox hiked his trunks up.

Sorry for the derail -- just brought up memories of my old Lennox beef.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

this was a GREAT poster... I have it framed in my living room.


----------



## MarcV (May 26, 2009)

I think Hardy's tat may have given a bad image and they wanted him to look a little more mainstream (maybe- who knows). The others' tats aren't as "in your face".

I like Hardy's hand. It looks like he's begging for something. Maybe he's begging for an ass-whoopin' which is what he's gonna get.

UFC 111 in Newark, New Jersey, my home- I'm walking to it!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

are you sure this isnt fanmade? this is one of the worst posters I have ever seen for any type of entertainment promotion.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Carwins shorts are always that high, even when he's fighting... I know, it annoys the shit out of me too.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that.

Mur always has that hair, AFAIK.

The poster also fails, because they managed to make GSP look anything less than sexy. WTF?!?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wrongest use of an imaginary word "wrongest".... 

But year I agree, the poster is crap. I don't understand how Dream and pride can put together such amazing posters, and the big dog in town puts out this crap.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not sure where it would go, but there needs to be a thread of those wintastic Dream and Pride posters. 

MY IDEA!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

hellholming said:


> this was a GREAT poster... I have it framed in my living room.


That IS a sickazz poster.

But why does Penn appear to be draped in a British flag???


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Wrongest use of an imaginary word "wrongest"....


You obviously don't adhere to the Soojooko advanced English technique. Pah! Uneducated heathens. Why do I bother starting these fantasticalotious threads??


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

SigFig said:


> That IS a sickazz poster.
> 
> But why does Penn appear to be draped in a British flag???


it's the flag of Hawaii


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Cartheron said:


> I looked at the thread title and thought. . . Jdun. Was it just me?


Rofl :laugh:

Of course an event in Jersey would have the worst posters. :thumbsdown:


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Rofl :laugh:
> 
> Of course an event in Jersey would have the worst posters. :thumbsdown:


It may have an awful poster, but it's a pretty damn good event.  That's all I care about.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

AceFranklin88 said:


> It may have an awful poster, but it's a pretty damn good event.  That's all I care about.


True, very true. I'll be damned if I don't get tickets to an event thats literally right there lol.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> It may have an awful poster, but it's a pretty damn good event.  That's all I care about.


Somebody always has to play Mr Reasonable and ruin the thread with something sensible.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone should be fired and toxic should be hired. 

Just in general UFC posters are lame and bland. This has got to be one of the worst they have made, but I'd like to see them change it up.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

From the few previous posters I thought the 107 was ok. I liked how the designers made the theme of the poster TENNESSEE!-like (with the font and all). And the 110 looks pretty good to.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I honestly don't think that is Hardy's body, to me his head doesn't look like the proportion is right and his torso looks long, Dan also has kinda long gangly arms. I would bet money his head is imposed over somebody elses body (Kinda actually looks like Mike Swick maybe they got ahead of themselves) and not his tatoo airbrushed out.

Also thanks for the love guys, maybe we will have to do a poster design contest for this one.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

pipe said:


> I dont know why they dont take a leaf out of Dream/Sengoku/Pride FC and make some good posters for a change
> 
> Etc


I like the dream posters, but TBH I think all the posters you linked are hideous. No better than the UFC poster which is also awful, but those are pretty bad, too. Especially the first one.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Also thanks for the love guys, maybe we will have to do a poster design contest for this one.


 
Hey man its true! And that guy is prob getting payed good money...

You would make him look like a joke.....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hellholming said:


> this was a GREAT poster... I have it framed in my living room.


Best poster the UFC has ever done. Reminds me of some of the better dream posters.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> You would make him look like a joke.....


Don't say that. Sure, Toxic knows how to work with Photoshop, but that isn't the same as being a designer in the UFC. I'm sure there would be posters he could make better, but if you have 20+ posters a year, it's hard to keep the orginality and excellence for every poster. Besides, I doubt that the designer makes posters only.

P.s. No offence Toxic, because your sigs looks really nice. 

btw, good idea about the poster contest.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Leed said:


> Don't say that. Sure, Toxic knows how to work with Photoshop, but that isn't the same as being a designer in the UFC. I'm sure there would be posters he could make better, but if you have 20+ posters a year, it's hard to keep the orginality and excellence for every poster. Besides, I doubt that the designer makes posters only.
> 
> P.s. No offence Toxic, because your sigs looks really nice.
> 
> btw, good idea about the poster contest.


 
I dont know about if he does other shit too, but if it hast to do with there websites art and shit, Toxic wouldn't ever make a poster like that and make it public... 

The poster sucks id rather see a poster of actual effort... lol

Its probley some random manager just putting faces on bodys

I guess all there money goes to TV advertisement


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

btw, which poster are we talking about? 
the 111?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Leed said:


> btw, which poster are we talking about?


First post.... first page... The whole point of the thread?:angry05:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I just thought this is for discussing lame posters..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Leed said:


> Oh, I just thought this is for discussing lame posters..


 
LOL to that! :mistress01:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

hellholming said:


> this was a GREAT poster... I have it framed in my living room.


 best ufc poster ever by far!! I have the same one. I always wondered why give BJ the Hawaiai state flag and GSP the national flag :confused02: If anything GSP reps Quebec more so then Canada with his tat and all. Still a great post tho.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

alizio said:


> best ufc poster ever by far!! I have the same one. I always wondered why give BJ the Hawaiai state flag and GSP the national flag :confused02: If anything GSP reps Quebec more so then Canada with his tat and all. Still a great post tho.


Why wouldnt you give BJ the Hawaiian flag? its a far different scenario then him wearing a Quebec flag, GSP is representing Canada while BJ is representing Hawaii more then anywhere else.

im just confused by this post...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> best ufc poster ever by far!! I have the same one. I always wondered why give BJ the Hawaiai state flag and GSP the national flag :confused02: If anything GSP reps Quebec more so then Canada with his tat and all. Still a great post tho.


Don't you take GSP away from us, after the Calgary Flames have gone the way of the Oilers, we need something.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Why wouldnt you give BJ the Hawaiian flag? its a far different scenario then him wearing a Quebec flag, GSP is representing Canada while BJ is representing Hawaii more then anywhere else.
> 
> im just confused by this post...


 not really, if you meet most french canadians from Quebec they put Quebec above Canada in terms of importance, kinda like having a Fleur De Lis tat instead of a Canadian flag tat.... BJ only reps Hawaii :confused02: Either give both National flags or both regional flags, it makes an otherwise awesome poster not make sense imo, most ppl dont even know the Hawaii flag, the Fleur De Lis is far more recognizeable. That Hawaii flag just looks like a British one with the colors they are showing, just confuses casual fans.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought it was a British flag at first also until I got a better look at it. Quebec fans will put their flag over the Canadian flag, thats fine, but it would be stupid from a marketing stand point for him not to wear a Canadian flag, after all, hes one of the best and hes Canadian..

even though he might tat himself out in Quebec symbols, he represents Canada as a whole. when I think of BJ and where he is from, I think Hawaii, and when you think of GSP, you think of Canada, or french Canadian... you will most likely only see french Canadians say he is a from Quebec before he is from canada, while us other Canadians see it represented correctly in that poster.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL to that! :mistress01:


Off topic, but that is a really nice sig.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> not really, if you meet most french canadians from Quebec they put Quebec above Canada in terms of importance, kinda like having a Fleur De Lis tat instead of a Canadian flag tat.... BJ only reps Hawaii :confused02: Either give both National flags or both regional flags, it makes an otherwise awesome poster not make sense imo, most ppl dont even know the Hawaii flag, the Fleur De Lis is far more recognizeable. That Hawaii flag just looks like a British one with the colors they are showing, just confuses casual fans.


Yep I agree! Either both get the national flag or both get the regional flag. It's confusing for casual fans!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> not really, if you meet most french canadians from Quebec they put Quebec above Canada in terms of importance, kinda like having a Fleur De Lis tat instead of a Canadian flag tat.... BJ only reps Hawaii :confused02: Either give both National flags or both regional flags, it makes an otherwise awesome poster not make sense imo, most ppl dont even know the Hawaii flag, the Fleur De Lis is far more recognizeable. That Hawaii flag just looks like a British one with the colors they are showing, just confuses casual fans.


I work in a shop were 75% of the employees are from Quebec and my wife is from there and I can tell you that has some truth but that is the older generation, the younger french Canadians want to assimilate to english culture and are proud to be Canadian, its the older generation that is all about the French. GSP is also from Montreal which is a Canadian city where Quebec City is where the hardcore French french people live.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

Eh I've seen worse posters.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ?


WTF is with Hardy's fist?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

While we're on the topic of stupid posters:-










The new UFC game cover. Yew! Whassup with Brock? He's made of wax and he's melting out of his nose. I like the clever coverage of the cock chest thing! lol

I'm sick of this airbrush shit. To begin with, it used to be really subtle to remove any blemishes. Now it makes the recipient look like a fecking alien. I'm a graphic artist. Thats how I make my money. This stuff is AWFUL. I need a new trade.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

omg the ufc 2010 game looks terrible


----------



## Maaz (Aug 20, 2007)

damn i love the game art for ufc 10


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I'm a graphic artist. Thats how I make my money. This stuff is AWFUL. I need a new trade.


lol, chill man - you should make something and send it in - seriously, this is how it should look!


----------

